# Otra vez por aca.....



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Me llegó esto....

https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=4977769#post4977769


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

excelente!

ahora apresúrate a armarlo!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Muchos pivotes???



Lo siento, Roberto... la envidia me corroe....


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

nice!!!!... como la trajiste? por USPS? cuanto te costo el envío y cuanto tardó. yo aún no he decidido como traer el cuadro y las ruedas, estaba pensando en UPS pero si el tiempo y el precio es aceptable por USPS puedo pensar en traerla por ahí.

Luego posteo en otro thread las especificaciones.

felicidades Roberto, luego probamos esa Lyrik que a lo mejor me animo por una o una van 36 rc2.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Como te fue con los impuestos? Te pego duro lo del dolar?

Felicidades por cierto!

Pd. QUIERO ESE PLATO DE 36 dientes!!!!!!!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> nice!!!!... como la trajiste? por USPS? cuanto te costo el envío y cuanto tardó. yo aún no he decidido como traer el cuadro y las ruedas, estaba pensando en UPS pero si el tiempo y el precio es aceptable por USPS puedo pensar en traerla por ahí.
> 
> Luego posteo en otro thread las especificaciones.
> 
> felicidades Roberto, luego probamos esa Lyrik que a lo mejor me animo por una o una van 36 rc2.


El como la traje fué caso para la araña, que no quiero contar mucho aqui y parte conflicto con el GBS. Por suerte no me afectó lo del dolar por que lo habían contabilizado antes de eso.

Si pides a Chad se muy específico en dirección, y si te envía dos cajas que se fije que en cada caja venga una factura únicamente por el contenido de esa caja.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Como te fue con los impuestos? Te pego duro lo del dolar?
> 
> Felicidades por cierto!
> 
> Pd. QUIERO ESE PLATO DE 36 dientes!!!!!!!


Luego platicamos, la verdad no creo que lo vaya a usar.....


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> nice!!!!... como la trajiste? por USPS? cuanto te costo el envío y cuanto tardó. yo aún no he decidido como traer el cuadro y las ruedas, estaba pensando en UPS pero si el tiempo y el precio es aceptable por USPS puedo pensar en traerla por ahí.
> 
> Luego posteo en otro thread las especificaciones.
> 
> felicidades Roberto, luego probamos esa Lyrik que a lo mejor me animo por una o una van 36 rc2.


A mi me gustó un poco mas la Lyric que la Van en cuanto a lo que he leido, aunque no he probado ninguna. No creo que haya mucha diferencia entre las barras de 35mm contra las de 36mm, pero me gusta que puedo cambiar el recorrido. Pero creo que las dos son muy parecidas.

Técnicamente, la traje por Mexpost.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Como te fue con los impuestos? Te pego duro lo del dolar?


mmm... ni modo, pero a mi si me pegó.. no muy duro - por que no fue un movimiento exorbitante ni lo que gasté era tanto - pero me pegó.

Creo que el beneficio que obtube al comprar el cuadro en rebaja, fue lo que me pegó la fluctuación del tipo de cambio, pero pues ya nimodo y hay que vivir con ello.

Roberto,

De la dirección con Chad ya lo corregimos, teniamos un pequeño error en ella (minusculo y era casa de mis papas por lo que no importaba). Voy a revisar lo de la factura, eso si de un poco de miedo. Gracias por el tip.


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Roberto,

Felicidades, esta super el cuadro. Ahora hay que armarlo lo más pronto que se pueda. Estaremos en espera de las fotos de la bici ya completamente "vestida".

Saludos.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

update:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Porno Cletero... Si que quedo perrona! Quiero una!!!


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Rzoz:
Felicidades, por fin llegó tu cuadro, es una verdadera obra de arte. Estoy seguro que no vas a extrañar para nada tu motolite.
Oye, y que barbaro te luciste con los componentes, y cuidaste hasta la combinacion de colores :thumbsup: 

Vengo llegando de un viaje de semana y media y me encuentro con la sorpresa del dolar a 13.30, casi me da el infarto, lo bueno que ya tenia comprados los cuadros que queria, pero lo malo que me faltaban algunos componentes que queria mejorar. De veras que esto si lo desmotiva a uno, sobre todo en el area de las bicis que todo es de importacion, pero ni modo.

Saludos y esperamos tus reportes sobre la endo.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> .......lo bueno que ya tenia comprados los cuadros que queria, .....


Eso de cuadros me suena a varios, además de la Rune, que otras cosas ya tienes?


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Me GUTA!!!!!! A ver si para dentro de 12 anos que el peso se recupere...


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Me cachaste, si me encontre con una oferta que no pude rechazar, asi que compré un SC superligth, pero ese es para un regalo a un hermano que quiere iniciar en el mtb.

BTW aqui envio las primeras impresiones sobre la Rune;

La arme con componentes que ya tenia, pues no quise gastar en componentes nuevos especificos para la Rune, pues no estaba seguro de quedarmela.

















No la he pesado, pero si pesa bastante al levantarla con la mano ya armada. Pero a la hora de pedalearla no se siente tanto.
Ademas como ya me habia acostumbrado a la ligereza de la spider, me habia desacostumbrado al peso.

Aqui estamos en la cima de la Torre del vigia 1, con su hermana gemela, tambien de Canada y de geometrias casi identicas con la Rocky Mountain de un amigo.

















La Torre del vigia 1 la he subido yo creo que mas de 100 veces pero esta fue de las que se me hizo mas dificil, ya que no me quize dejar de unos que iban en sus bicis XC Rigidas y le meti a todo pero por la falta de costumbre al final ya me estaba descompensando.
La suspension es excelente al pedalear con fuerza no se hunde nada y nisiquiera use el propedal (bloqueo) para nada, y la traccion buenisima, trepa sobre piedras y escalones de miedo, mientras uno tenga las piernas para seguir pedaleando.
Eso si la bajada tomamos por es espinazo del diablo que es un single track tecnico exigente, y la bici baja sola, aliza toda irregularidad de una manera fenomenal, hasta las bajadas mas empinadas parecen cosa de niños, puedes ir con una taza de café en la mano y no derramas si una gota.
Saludos y seguimos reportando de Gdl.
Prox. Viaje a Pto. Vallarta.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Me cachaste, si me encontre con una oferta que no pude rechazar, asi que compré un SC superligth, pero ese es para un regalo a un hermano que quiere iniciar en el mtb.
> 
> BTW aqui envio las primeras impresiones sobre la Rune;
> 
> ...


Si son parecidas las geo de la Slayer y la Rune? estas usando una tijera de 140mm, no? con una de 6" ha de variar algo, no se si sea o no notable la diferencia.

La Rune era mi segunda opción, asi que me gusta mucho oir de ella... jajaja!

Bueno, estoy super contento con la Endo, ahora a rodarla!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I present you the Duncon Rune


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

bahh... te quedo refea .... nombre, pura envidia,:madmax: 

Luego la probamos a ver que tal, hablan tanto de llas que de veras tienen que ser muy buenas... el look es fenomenal.

Muchas felicidades Roberto.


----------



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

Esa Slayer está de pelos


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

ritopc: hice eso porque cuando compare las dos fotos me di cuenta que encajaban casi perfecto, pero como no se hacer gifs para mostrarlo pues nadamas la parti a la mitad.

Tendrán acaso la misma geometria?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Que pedo?? se desato de pronto la Feria del Porno Cletero!!

Rito, por fin te animaste?? Felicidades!! :thumbsup:

DrFoes... Que maquina(s)... De la Rune a la Slayer no se pa donde voltear!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> ritopc: hice eso porque cuando compare las dos fotos me di cuenta que encajaban casi perfecto, pero como no se hacer gifs para mostrarlo pues nadamas la parti a la mitad.
> 
> Tendrán acaso la misma geometria?


Pues en efecto parece la misma geometria, al menos en estatico. Creo que la diferencia está en las curvas y el recorrido. La Duncon tiene más recorrido, pero la Rune tiene un rearward travel al inicio más pronunciado que la Tosa Inu. Va a estar interesante la comparación... ah.. y la pedí en small, por lo que debe ser un poco más pequeña que la tuya.

Para Warp,

pregunta de aceites, si quieres respondemela aquí, o si quieres respondemela en PM para no quitarle mas espacio a la Endo.

- Supon que quiero obtener una viscosidad X (la cual conozco) el cual no tengo a l mano, pero tengo aceites con vizosidad A y B (las cuales conozco tambien). Puedo utilizar simple Algebra para determinar las cantidades de A y B y llegar a X? o no aplica linealmente.

La pregunta es por que tengo aceite Maxima del 5 y del 10, delos cuales conozco su viscosidad, tambien conozco la viscosidad del aceite Spectro utilizado por Marzocchi, y si la relación al mezclar aceites es lineal, podría obtener la cantidad a mezclar para acercarme a la vizcosidad del aceite marzzochi.

Ahora bien, cuando leo la vizcosidad del aceite Maxima del 7, no se parece en nada la vizcosidad que me daria de resultado de mezclar 3 partes del #5 con 2 partes del #10 (respetando una relación lineal para llegar a 7).

Sin embargo, si yo mezclara 2 partes del #10 con 1 parte del #5 siguiendo y suponiendo que al mezclar aceites su viscosidad se modifica de forma lineal, el resultado obtenido sería muy similar a lo que la vizcosidad de un aceite maxima del 7 tendría... tiene sentido?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

ritopc said:


> Pues en efecto parece la misma geometria, al menos en estatico. Creo que la diferencia está en las curvas y el recorrido. La Duncon tiene más recorrido, pero la Rune tiene un rearward travel al inicio más pronunciado que la Tosa Inu. Va a estar interesante la comparación... ah.. y la pedí en small, por lo que debe ser un poco más pequeña que la tuya.
> 
> Para Warp,
> 
> ...


Dios mio Diego, te complicas DEMASIADO la vida.... mezcla mitad de 10 y mitad de 5 y ya.

Hazme caso y vas a ver lo bien que queda.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Para Warp,
> 
> pregunta de aceites, si quieres respondemela aquí, o si quieres respondemela en PM para no quitarle mas espacio a la Endo.
> 
> ...


Me maree un poco con todo el rollo.... pero sigue el archivito que estoy adjuntando. Pero si, a resumidas cuentas 50% de 5wt y 50% de 10wt te dan 7.5wt

Si, la relacion es bastante lineal... una simple regla de tres funciona.

Eso o ir a Transivion y comprar aceite Marzocchi... 

Y que seria del foro de Mexico sin un buen thread-highjack.

Pediste la Rune, perro maldito?? AAARRRGGHH:.. ahora si me corroe la envidia. El Tacu, Rzoz y tu estrenando y yo no.... ojala se caigan por un barranco. :thumbsup:

Bueno, la del Tacu no es exactamente nueva, pero todavia esta calientita de la soldadura... y que cletota!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

jajajaj... ya se que así funciona y así le voy a hacer.

Un poco de conocimiento adicional en esta vida no hace daño sin embargo. Es una pregunta de cultura "general".



tacubaya said:


> Dios mio Diego, te complicas DEMASIADO la vida.... mezcla mitad de 10 y mitad de 5 y ya.
> 
> Hazme caso y vas a ver lo bien que queda.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Pues lo que te dije fue conocimiento.... micha y micha hacen 7.5wt. (10+5)/2=7.5 jajaja.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Gracias por el cumplido de la bici Warp, todavia falta mucho por mejorarle pero no hay dinero  jajaja, y la vida que tiene por delante esa cleta!

Como va lo de la hardtail?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Como va lo de la hardtail?


Lo de la HT ... no hay lana.

El auto se puso latoso y pues ya mi esposa me puso el ultimatum. Ahora si me corren de la casa...

Mi proxima cleta va a tener 4 ruedas.... ni pedo.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Warp said:


> L
> 
> Mi proxima cleta va a tener 4 ruedas.... ni pedo.


lo dices porque tu esposa se va a poner como Tony Soprano?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> lo dices porque tu esposa se va a poner como Tony Soprano?


Tony Soprano es la Madre Teresa de Calcuta junto a mi esposa encabronada...


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Roberto,

Muchas felicidades !. Te quedo muy bonita la bici. Ahora solo estamos en espera de compartas las impresiones de la primera rodada y como la sientes con respecto a la Moto Lite. 

Saludos.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

vizcaino: cuando vienes al DF? hace mucho que no te vemos por estos rumbos


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> vizcaino: cuando vienes al DF? hace mucho que no te vemos por estos rumbos


Tacu,

Fíjate que estoy en el DF de lunes a viernes. Los fines de semana usualmente me desplazo a Guanajuato. Este mes estaré muy ocupado pero ya en Noviembre o Diciembre si organizan una rodada trataré de acompañarlos. Así, el buen Roberto tendrá oportunidad de presentar en sociedad a su Endorphin. 
Nada más tomen en cuenta que la rodada deberá ser preferentemente de XC, un día que no rueden tan extremo no les hará daño.

Saludos.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Claro, no hay problema...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

yo soy el unico jodido aqui que no estrena nada jajaja


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> yo soy el unico jodido aqui que no estrena nada jajaja


yo llevo dos años y medio con mi cleta...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> yo soy el unico jodido aqui que no estrena nada jajaja


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

OMG Roberto!

Ahora si te pusiste guapo!  

A ver cuando me presentas a esa muchacha!

Y que le has hecho a las otras nenas? Están en ele stablo?

Por cierto felicidades por tan hermosa adquisición!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

triphop said:


> yo llevo dos años y medio con mi cleta...


sin cambiarle nada?


----------



## Romy the Dog (Sep 29, 2008)

Yo quiero esa Slayer!!!! Despues de haber jubilado mi ETSX y por jubilar mi Vertex, voy por una Element y despues me gustaria una Slayer!! Al fin y al cabo Rocky al 100%


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

^^OTRA cuenta nueva de Rocky Rene?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Romy the Dog said:


> Yo quiero esa Slayer!!!! Despues de haber jubilado mi ETSX y por jubilar mi Vertex, voy por una Element y despues me gustaria una Slayer!! Al fin y al cabo Rocky al 100%


Toc... tengo que darle aire a una de tus cuentas... No se puede tener dos, carnalito.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Toc... tengo que darle aire a una de tus cuentas... No se puede tener dos, carnalito.


correcto..... :yesnod:


----------



## Romy the Dog (Sep 29, 2008)

Warp said:


> Toc... tengo que darle aire a una de tus cuentas... No se puede tener dos, carnalito.


Toc: no reucerod la contraseña de la otra ni que correo fue... Asi que me queda comoda esta.... da de baja la otra. :thumbsup:

Por cierto ya viste el link que te envié? como ves??? se puede hacer el pago con mi tarjeta? a donde la podemos enviar???

Te espero en el mess!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Romy the Dog (Sep 29, 2008)

crisillo said:


> correcto..... :yesnod:


Hola Super moderador!!! Ya estoy de regreso, como va todo por allá? que dice la SS?

Saludos!


----------



## Romy the Dog (Sep 29, 2008)

tacubaya said:


> ^^OTRA cuenta nueva de Rocky Rene?


Hola Tacu!

Esta cuenta es de mi mascota, que a decir verdad le da mas duro que yo!

Su look agresivo lo dice todo todo un Doghillero!:eekster:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Romy the Dog said:


> Hola Super moderador!!! Ya estoy de regreso, como va todo por allá? que dice la SS?
> 
> Saludos!


Hola René! (ya no hay mas SS...)

tu otra cuenta usa un email de gmail...ahi te lo puedo pasar por PM si quieres......


----------



## Romy the Dog (Sep 29, 2008)

crisillo said:


> Hola René! (ya no hay mas SS...)
> 
> tu otra cuenta usa un email de gmail...ahi te lo puedo pasar por PM si quieres......


Pasamelo en un PM y ya veo pero este me agrada 

De todas formas podria ser que este sea el de mi mascota y el otro el mi no?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Romy the Dog said:


> Pasamelo en un PM y ya veo pero este me agrada


ya te lo mando...



Romy the Dog said:


> De todas formas podria ser que este sea el de mi mascota y el otro el mi no?


no, sorry...va contra los guidelines...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

crisillo said:


> ya te lo mando...
> 
> no, sorry...va contra los guidelines...


Bola de secuestradores de foros......   :nono:


----------

